
HP is jumping into the pot business - rmason
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/on-small-business/wp/2018/04/13/hp-is-jumping-into-the-pot-business/
======
tree_of_item
Your cannabis oil cartridge is getting low. Please replace it to continue
using this vaporizer.

~~~
DrScump
Only Genuine HP HighJet (tm) cartridges will dispense properly.

